# O.Z. Supperleggera - Grey & Silver



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*O.Z. Superleggera*



















__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Manufacturing wheels for over 30 years, O.Z. is one of the oldest suppliers
to the racing, original equipment and aftermarket wheel industry. 
Ruote O.Z. s.p.a. in Italy is a high technology design and manufacturing facility.
Each stage of production focuses on creating a stronger, more beautiful wheel.
O.Z. never compromises on quality and complies with all official regulations of their client
countries, including the stringent rules of T.U.V., the German control office. O.Z. constantly
submits their wheels to multiple comprehensive testing to measure road stress. And to
detect minute flaws, wheels are put under pressure in a specially designed water tank
and scanned for hidden flaws by X-ray. Further examination is done by computer and
electron microscopes. Finally, the seams of the wheel are worked by hand and an anti-
corrosion treatment is given, followed by a protective lacquer coating and final cleaning. 
Every O.Z. wheel combines elegant design, the latest manufacturing technology
and scientific precision to create a winning harmony between the beauty of form
and the quality of function that is the trademark of O.Z.
The Superleggera is built specifically to minimize the weight while maintaining
strength, the Superleggera’s multispoke design borrowed heavily from what O.Z.’s
engineers learned in the development of the newest OZ Formula 1 wheels. Applying
this experience, gained on today’s most advanced race cars, has resulted in an aluminum
street wheel that is lighter than many magnesium ones. The Superleggera’s design under-
went the most strenuous computer modeling and Finite Element Analysis of any wheel to
date. O.Z. went on to utilize a special titanium enriched alloy for superior level strength,
at its remarkably low weight. The production process was revised to not only incorporate
heat treatment, but also a special shot peening technology borrowed from the aerospace
industry. All this research and work has paid off handsomely with an alloy street wheel
that is among the lighest in it's class. 
***The Superleggera in the darker color, Light Gray
(Matt Tuner Silver), is Discontinued by O.Z. Racing.
I do have some (limited) fitments in stock. These
fitments are listed below and denoted with *#*.
All other wheels are Bright Silver Paint.***
15X7 *4*-*100* ET37 OZ SL 200.00
16X7 4-100 ET37 OZ SL 239.00#
16X7 4-100 ET37 OZ SL 239.00
17X7 4-100 ET37 OZ SL 280.00








16X7 *5*-*100* ET35 OZ SL 219.00#
16X7 5-100 ET35 OZ SL 239.00
16X7 5-100 ET35 OZ SL 239.00
17X8 5-100 ET35 OZ SL 280.00
18X8 5-100 ET35 OZ SL 350.00
19X8 5-100 ET35 OZ SL 479.00

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









17X8 *5*-*112* ET35 OZ SL 199.00#
17X8 5-112 ET35 OZ SL 280.00
18X8 5-112 ET35 OZ SL 350.00
19X8 5-112 ET35 OZ SL 479.00

.
.

O.Z. Superleggera III

.
.



-


As Moderator of The Wheel & Tire Forum, I ask
that if you require my technical input, please
include my name, *Eric* as the 1st word in your
post/question Topic Title.
If at all possible, Please refrain from Emailing Me.


_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 6:12 PM 9-23-2004_


----------



## pyce (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: O.Z. Superleggera ([email protected])*

Re: 16X7 5-100 ET35 OZ SL 239.00 14.3 lb Grey only
Do you have it in stock? Thanks....


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: O.Z. Superleggera (pyce)*

Why cant they make a 17x7 5-100


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: O.Z. Superleggera (pyce)*

16X7 5-100 ET35 OZ SL 239.00 14.3 lb Grey only
*In stock.*

m
m
m
m
 
*Wheel Fitments for Your Vehicle*

m
m
m
m
m

*Please order from Eric Your VW Performance 
Specialist @ The Tire Rack Available at
877-522-8473 Extension 391*







FAQ-Wheel Tech







FAQ-Tire Tech
Vortex Search


[Modified by [email protected], 12:46 PM 4-10-2003]


----------



## pyce (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: O.Z. Superleggera ([email protected])*

If I chose Nevada (to shop from) it says "Special Order" ........ How many days delay that means? Or any other mening behind? Thanks!


----------



## jays vdub (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: O.Z. Superleggera (pyce)*

are the patterns the same for the mk2 and mk3s i have these for my mk3 and am currently looking into a mk2 4 banger 
thanks for the info


----------



## pyce (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: O.Z. Superleggera (jays vdub)*

Eric ..... I guess you are the only one who could give some info here too:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=768690
TIA


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: O.Z. Superleggera ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR]If I chose Nevada (to shop from) it says "Special Order" ........ How many days delay that means? Or any other mening behind? Thanks![HR][/HR]​*If they're not in stock and won't be for several weeks/months 
that's what you'll get. This usually means an "undetermined"
amount of time. Almost every item that comes in from the west
coast that has been out of stock for a long time will first arrive
into my Sparks warehouse. If the items are not first arriving to
the west coast (O.Z. is in Florida) then they will arrive into my
South Bend, IN warehouse. Stock checks are always best done 
with a phone call*.
quote:[HR][/HR]are the patterns the same for the mk2 and mk3s i have these for my mk3 and am currently looking into a mk2 4 banger 
thanks for the info
[HR][/HR]​*FAQ-Wheel Tech, VW bolt patterns*.

quote:[HR][/HR]Eric ..... I guess you are the only one who could give some info here too:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=768690
TIA[HR][/HR]​
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=768690


[Modified by [email protected], 3:06 PM 4-26-2003]


----------



## pyce (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: O.Z. Superleggera ([email protected])*

hmmmm......... I like so much those Superleggeras in 16" in Silver ......... and at the same time I know I should not buy them ......... and I keep trying to forget they exist .......... and you keep bumping this topic to remind me they exist ........... and I somehow hope you will not have them in stock in early May ........ but you will now come and tell me you have them already ........... and then I will hav eno excuses anymore........ and then I have to think even more because 1.000 $ for wheels is way too much...........


----------



## montgod (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: O.Z. Superleggera (pyce)*

Still debating between the grey and the silver on my Reflex Silver car. Eric, do you have any pics with the silver on silver? I am leaning towards the grey/anthracite. Thanks.


----------



## montgod (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: O.Z. Superleggera (montgod)*

http://www.geocities.com/vr6pilot/vr6pilot1.html
Okay after seeing these pics, I realize that when they say bright race silver...they really mean BRIGHT race silver! I will be going with the grey superleggeras


----------



## cooleremail (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: O.Z. Superleggera ([email protected])*

Eric -
I was trying to find size 5 X 100, 18 X 7 in Titanium finish on the website, but it did not come up as an option. Am I missing something?? Can you IM me with a price + SO3'S and shipping to 97223...
Thanks
Chris


----------



## pyce (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: O.Z. Superleggera (cooleremail)*

Hey Chris.... how are you. long itme no see







....... just reading your post...I doubt these will ever come in 18x7........ minimum would be 18x8 or maybe even more........ We can't get even 17x7 here (our bolt pattern).
Or tirerakc changed ideas and imported them in the sizes you are saying?


----------



## NewbieBaby (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: O.Z. Superleggera ([email protected])*

In case you are interested to correct you add text, 
"wheels are put
under pressure in a specially designed water tank
and scanned for hidden flaws by X-ray. Further ex-
amination is done by computer and electron micro-
scopes. "
Water immersion is normally associated with ultrasonic inspection, not radiographic (X-ray) inspection. Electron microscopes require a high vacuum to operate. To date, I have not seen a chamber that could accommodate something evem remotely close to the size of a wheel. I expect SEM is used during process development or for QA verification of the manufacturing process. In that case, a wheel is cut into pieces for specimen material.


----------



## cooleremail (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: O.Z. Superleggera (pyce)*

Hey Peter !!!
How is everything going for you??? Eric listed the size above and weight of only 16. something pounds. I noticed that 1010 tires has this size also, but they say silver, don't want that color though. Time to sell the RC's for a lighter setup. How is the car running? I have not done anything since the last time we spoke...


----------



## pyce (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: O.Z. Superleggera (cooleremail)*

Hey Chris ..... car is running great! Amazing these engines!







BTW, once you get the RC's out, could you weight them with the Michelins you have? Thanks! Looking forward to seeing you the next GTG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cooleremail (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: O.Z. Superleggera (pyce)*

no problem, I am guessing 42 lbs, but will get an accurate measurement. Glad to hear all is well. When is the next GTG happening? I have been so busy with work, have had not ime to be here...
Eric - still waiting for some help here


----------

